# Do you ever switch kibble just 'because'?



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

For example, you find a food your dog does well on, feed it for a long time, then randomly switch it up just to give your dog something different, or if you find a good food do you just continue to stick to it and they get their variety out of other snacks/treats?

I ask because my girl's done well on the very first food I picked out for her - one of the grain free Acana regionals - not a single problem. However, she's been on the same food for a year now and I cant help but wonder if she's "sick of it". I don't know if dogs get "sick of food" like we do - I couldnt imagine eating the same thing every day...she gets bones and I buy a different box of treats every month, she gets raw weekly as a treat or for training sometimes. 

So do I even bother with switching a food if she's doing well?

Just curious what other people do. I know some people rotate flavors, figure it could be a fun discussion.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I feed kibble in the morning and raw in the evening. I never feed two of the same bags/brands in a row to prevent boredom and to get an overall balanced diet. Not every kibble is equal regarding nutrients.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I think if you find one they do well on, leave them on it.

You could always had a couple of extras to the kibble, like a dollop of yoghurt on top, or mix in a can of sardines if you think she might be getting bored, although be careful here as she might like the extras so much that she won't eat the kibble without them. Maybe as a treat couple of times a month


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> I feed kibble in the morning and raw in the evening.


Me too, I try and leave about 11 to 12 hours between the feeds for digestion purpose, my dogs are doing really well on this way of feeding.


----------



## maxdog630 (Feb 22, 2014)

I feed Acana in the morning and raw in the evening too. I did switch kibble once - never making that mistake again  she woke me up all night needing to go out.... but I'm sure some dogs are more sensitive than others.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Yep, I'm constantly switching my dogs' kibble. Basically every time I have to get a new bag. There are a few brands that I tend to rotate through, occasionally we'll get something completely different. My dogs have never had a problem with it. I think the digestive problems occur when people feed the same kibble for a long time, and then try something different.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I feed Fromm and swap through the different flavours of the four star grain free line each bag. Personally I like being able to swap flavours


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I wonder the same thing with my adults. I feed Earthborn and just started switching formula between the Great Plains and coastal catch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

Shade said:


> I feed Fromm and swap through the different flavours of the four star grain free line each bag. Personally I like being able to swap flavours



Do you do this in a slow 5 day transition between flavors? I want to do this too, but want to avoid runny stools. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I keep the kibble the same but I switch the topping. My dog won't eat his without something on it.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I rotate through the Acana flavors. Usually a 25/50/75/100 transition between formulas, and I'll feed two bags or more before rotating.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

*Change food?*

You have to remember this is a dog, probably a very smart one, but dogs don't think, hey, this is the same stuff I've been eating for the past year (or more), they just think, o boy, time to eat! I seriously doubt if they think about what they could be getting in another brand food, if the dog is doing well, stay the course, like the old saying, if it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I know with Fromm (and BB Wilderness is the same way on their flavors), the formulas are designed for easy switching .. no need to transition.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Hessa said:


> Do you do this in a slow 5 day transition between flavors? I want to do this too, but want to avoid runny stools.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nope, like already mentioned Fromm's Four Star line is formulated so that you don't need to have a transition period


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I had a vet once suggest against it. They said if the dog showed allergy issues it would make it more difficult to do an elimination diet and find out what they are allergic to. I'm not sure how valid of a concern that is.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I rotate through flavors of BB, but I stick with one food and leave it at that. The only other food I'm comfortable feeding is Nutro; I got Finn used to it just in case BB is ever put on recall or something crazy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DellaWrangler (Feb 24, 2014)

I try to keep things interesting for her and expand her diet as much as possible. I figure that no one brand, no matter how great, will have all the bases covered, so I mix kibble and rotate supplements in and out (pumpkin, yogurt, chicken liver/breasts, veggies, Merrick 96% canned). Royal Canin's still my main kibble (on both the breeder's and the vet's recommendation), but after doing a bunch of research and reading through threads on here, just ordered the Orijen Puppy Kibble to mix it with. (That stuff's over $80 a bag + S&H. Sigh.)

She's growing great (close to the top height/weight range for her age), her coat's gorgeous and haven't had any issues yet (knock on wood.) 

(Just realized that I have a doggie food spreadsheet with nutritional data and review ratings taped to the refrigerator, so I think I might have officially turned into a crazy dog lady, somewhere along the way


----------

